# 3x3 Top 100 - Sub 13!



## Anthony (Feb 28, 2010)

I thought that this was a big enough milestone in "cubing history" to have it's own thread. You now need a sub 13 3x3 average to be in the top 100 in the world.
Let's compare that to a few years ago..

In 2006 the 3x3 world record average was 13.22 by Anssi Vanhala (he actually didn't improve that average until yesterday) and #100 had a 19.4 average.

In 2007 the 3x3 world record dropped significantly by Gungz (Yu Jeong-Min)
and was 11.76. Anssi was bumped to 13th place that year. Top 100 was sub 16.7.

In 2008 Edouard Chambon broke Gungz's record with an 11.48 average, but by the end of the year Yu Nakajima had broken the world record twice and had it lowered to an 11.28 average. Gungz ended up joining the military (he's back now! ) and was ranked 8th by the end of the year. #100 had a 14.63 average.

Last year the world record average jumped around quite a bit. Erik Akkersdijk set the record with an 11.11 average which was broken by Yumu Tabuchi a month later with the first sub 11 average, 10.83. The following week (lol) Tomasz Zolnowski took the record from Yumu with a 10.63 average. Several months later Tomasz further improved his WR with a 10.07 average. Top 100 was sub 13.2 and Yu was knocked down to 11th.

Now, 3 months into 2010, the world record average has already been lowered tremendously by Feliks Zemdegs with a 9.21 second average. And now, the Top 100 in 3x3 is sub 13. Congrats guys, this is a pretty significant achievement for cubers 'round the world if you ask me.

As of right now, 39 people have recorded sub 12 averages in competition. How long will it take for the top 100 to be sub 12? 



StefanPochmann said:


> ```
> When    #1    #100  compared to previous
> 2004  14.52  42.73
> 2005  14.52  23.65  55.3%
> ...


----------



## ianini (Feb 28, 2010)

I can't wait until the top 100 is sub 12!


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 28, 2010)

this means that in 2006 i would have been quite good (top 250ish) had i competed but now i am most likely not in the top 750 if i compete.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 28, 2010)

Ohwow. It was only a few months ago when I saw I would need 13.40 average to get into the top-100. I better catch up, the top-100 is improving faster than me!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 28, 2010)

The Megaminx top one 100 average is almost 2:00 mins
Just if you were interested


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 28, 2010)

It will be awesome when top 100 magic is sub 1


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Feb 28, 2010)

Awesome, haha. I guess the top 100 will be sub 12 in about one year.


----------



## Shortey (Feb 28, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> It will be awesome when top 100 magic is sub 1



No. Not really. Like 5 people care about Magic.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 28, 2010)

So in 4 years the top 100 will be sub 9?


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 28, 2010)

I miss 2007.
.-.


----------



## Escher (Feb 28, 2010)

Heh, I noticed this the other day, didn't really click as something big!
I also just noticed that me and Chester Lian differ by 0.01 of a second in 3x3 avg and have exactly the same 3x3 single.

I wouldn't be surprised if top 100 was sub 12 by this time next year.


----------



## Owen (Feb 28, 2010)

Morten said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > It will be awesome when top 100 magic is sub 1
> ...



Like me. But I don't even have a magic, so I will buy one.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 28, 2010)

The link: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...onId=&years=&show=100+Persons&average=Average

And I like tables.


```
When    #1    #100  compared to previous
2004  14.52  42.73
2005  14.52  23.65  55.3%
2006  13.22  19.40  82.0%
2007  11.76  16.69  86.0%
2008  11.28  14.63  87.7%
2009  10.07  13.20  90.2%
now    9.21  12.99  98.4%
```


----------



## coinman (Feb 28, 2010)

One thing that is a little bit fun is that both Anssi and Macky, who both are "historic cubers" and previous WR holders, has significantly improved there PB this weekend. Anssi hade a 11.97 avg in Helsinki open and Macky a 11.99 avg in Danish Open. They can still do it!


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow Anthony, thanks for all that info


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Feb 28, 2010)

And you need a sub 10.64 single to be in the top hundred in the world.


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow, I just realized there there are at least 3500 people in the world who are faster than me :| 

Rather depressing


----------



## Anthony (Feb 28, 2010)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Wow Anthony, thanks for all that info



Thanks.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 28, 2010)

Anthony said:


> DAE_JA_VOO said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Anthony, thanks for all that info
> ...



Fixed.

That information is pretty interesting.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 28, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > DAE_JA_VOO said:
> ...



Fix.


----------



## Dene (Feb 28, 2010)

Ugh. Slow down please.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 1, 2010)

How long until Anthony is officially sub-12?

That's a better question.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 1, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> How long until Anthony is officially sub-12?
> 
> That's a better question.



Hopefully 6 days.


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 1, 2010)

wow this is awesome..I better start practicing

when will top 100 magic avg be sub-1?


----------



## Weston (Mar 1, 2010)

I want to be in the top 100 
For my events that I don't completely suck at, I either have a good average or a good single. Never both.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow. Congratulations world.


----------



## tjyahl (Mar 2, 2010)

haha im ranked 84th in the country on 2x2 for my first comp?? thats screwed up


----------



## Anthony (Mar 17, 2010)

Anthony said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > How long until Anthony is officially sub-12?
> ...



I was right!  XD



tjyahl said:


> haha im ranked 84th in the country on 2x2 for my first comp?? thats screwed up



Why?


----------



## KConny (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice thread Anthony! I also like to look at the database to see how much we all improve. This summed it up great. I like to think of it as we're competing with the past and the future, and perhaps some other life form that one day will be totally amazed of how fast we all are!


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 23, 2010)

Quick, guys, speed up so we CAN get to sub-12 this time next year!

(Sorry Dene.)


----------



## Anthony (Apr 11, 2010)

Just wanted to bump this to mention that the top 50 is now sub 12. Halfway there, guys.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 15, 2010)

Another semi-related bump.

Top 100 Single is now sub 10. XD

Also...
[02:39] <DavidWoner> AnthonyAndEric: how long until the first sub10 is knocked out of top100? 
[02:39] *** Eidolon has joined #rubik 
[02:39] *** X sets mode +h on Eidolon 
[02:39] <DavidWoner> "first sub10" meaning thibaut 
[02:39] <Faz> give it a wee 
[02:39] <Faz> week* 
[02:40] <AnthonyAndEric> I'll give him 7 weeks 
[02:40] <DavidWoner> 7? 
[02:40] <DavidWoner> lol 
[02:40] <Faz> one day top 100 will be sub 8 
[02:40] <AnthonyAndEric> yeah, 7 weeks. 
[02:40] <AnthonyAndEric> Cuz like, he needs 15 new people to sub 10 
[02:40] <AnthonyAndEric> so.. 7 weeks 
[02:40] <DavidWoner> thats like 
[02:40] <DavidWoner> 25 comps 

What do you think?


----------



## esquimalt1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow that's crazy to think about how the first sub 10 will get pushed out. I remember the day that wr was posted and of course we were all amazed.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 15, 2010)

Does this mean Simon W. will be the unlucky person to be knocked off the list??


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 17, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...



lolololol and now sub-11. So, how long until sub-10?


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 17, 2010)

Anthony said:


> [02:40] <AnthonyAndEric> Cuz like, he needs 15 new people to sub 10
> [02:40] <AnthonyAndEric> so.. 7 weeks
> [02:40] <DavidWoner> thats like
> [02:40] <DavidWoner> 25 comps
> What do you think?



I think way more than 25 comps. For the simple reason, that it has to be new people to sub 10. Maybe 40 comps+?


----------



## Anthony (Aug 18, 2010)

Top 25 avg is sub 11 now. :O


----------



## irontwig (Aug 18, 2010)

Top 100 avg results are almost sub-11.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 18, 2010)

Maybe he means results rather than persons. I was looking at that earlier. Cool that Erik's gotten 11.07 avg in comp 3 times xD


----------



## Anthony (Aug 18, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Maybe he means results rather than persons. I was looking at that earlier. Cool that Erik's gotten 11.07 avg in comp 3 times xD



You're right; I misunderstood his post. It's 4am here, cut me some slack. 
But yeah, you guys are right. xD


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 18, 2010)

Anthony said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe he means results rather than persons. I was looking at that earlier. Cool that Erik's gotten 11.07 avg in comp 3 times xD
> ...



Not trying to be mean, I wasn't sure myself that what I had said was his meaning.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Aug 18, 2010)

Since top100 single is now all sub10, shouldn't we have a sub10 counter on the statics page on WCA? 

Sub10s are now really common, I think it is safe to say that most of the competitions have at least one sub10 nowadays. I would really love to see what cubers got the most sub10s so far. (As far as I'm right Tomasz, Erik and Feliks would be top3, maybe not in this order.)

(Maybe later, the same with averages.)


----------



## hic0057 (Aug 22, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Since top100 single is now all sub10, shouldn't we have a sub10 counter on the statics page on WCA?
> 
> Sub10s are now really common, I think it is safe to say that most of the competitions have at least one sub10 nowadays. I would really love to see what cubers got the most sub10s so far. (As far as I'm right Tomasz, Erik and Feliks would be top3, maybe not in this order.)
> 
> (Maybe later, the same with averages.)



I doubt the Feliks would have the most due to lacks of comps in Aus.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 22, 2010)

Sub 10 ranks.

1. Tomasz - 50
2. Erik - 46
3. Feliks -24 (He's only had 45 official 3x3 solves ever. lolol)
4. Rowe - 20
5. Yumu - 15

I'm pretty sure that's correct, but I may have messed up.


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 24, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Sub 10 ranks.
> 
> 1. Tomasz - 50
> 2. Erik - 46
> ...




lol if i go to a lot of comps and feliks doesnt, i actually might have a shot at tying him


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 24, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Sub 10 ranks.
> ...


Good luck 
Keep in mind he has 15 solves in just under 2 weeks time (Australian Nationals) and then he's going to Asian Champs a month after that, so he'll have 15 more attempts there. He could _almost_ catch up to Tomasz and Erik by then  
Some cool thing to have on the statistics page would be something that was mentioned awhile ago in some other thread. Have a goal bar, for example, sub 8, and list people who achieve that (Erik would be on there twice, not just once). Once a certain number have achieved that, sub 7 would be the new goal.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 12, 2010)

The time has finally come...
Top 100 is sub 12 (with a top 10 that's sub 10)! 

I remember when Yumu became the first to sub 11 like it was just a couple months ago, and now 37 other people have done the same. lol.

This was 8 months ago:


Anthony said:


> As of right now, 39 people have recorded sub 12 averages in competition. How long will it take for the top 100 to be sub 12?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 12, 2010)

As of right now, 38 people have recorded sub 11 averages in competition. How long will it take for the top 100 to be sub 11?


----------



## XXGeneration (Nov 14, 2010)

I drop 4 seconds, and suddenly the community drops a second T-T


----------

